

Ask HN: Mechanical Turk - equivalent outside USA? - tow21

I've got a bunch of tasks that I think would be ideal for mechanical-turk-ing. (lots of data-cleanup drudgery - manually reconciling different spellings/capitalizations/abbreviations/etc of entity names)<p>But, I'm UK based, and Mechanical Turk is US only. What do non-US people use for farming out this sort of job?
======
tayles
The apparently soon to be released Gridworks project from Freebase
([http://blog.freebase.com/2010/03/26/preview-freebase-
gridwor...](http://blog.freebase.com/2010/03/26/preview-freebase-gridworks))
looks like it could go a long way to help with data cleansing, especially with
grouping and batch editing similar mis-spellings and such.

------
iamelgringo
I had a project where I had to verify several thousand addresses that I had
scraped. I ended up outsourcing it to eLance. I found a company in India via
eLance that had 25 people in front of computers with an internet connection,
and they chewed away at the list. It took them a month or two but they
verified 6200 addresses by hand for me for $700.

------
jongos
Crowd Flower

~~~
streety
That's a nice find. Looks like the concept is similar to cloudkick but for
human workers.

They also list their "worker channels" should you want to go straight to the
source.

------
vide0star
Interns!

------
PG-13
Mechanical Turk is pretty crappy, so I don't think you're really missing out.

------
zen53
Try SmartSheet - Based on Mechanical Turk.

